# Many Tyre Dressing Reviews



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*This will be an on going review and will be updated with more tyre dressings when they become available.*

The aim of this is hopefully to find the best dressings money can buy as it seems to be an area were no product is the clear market leader for looks & durability.

This review will be staged with different requirements each dressing has to meet to progress, but the main priority here is durability, finish is not hugely important as everyone has there own preferences when it comes to
finish(Gloss/Satin/Matte).

The majority I test here will be of the glossy nature as I usually apply two coats of the stuff but there will be a tyre dressing with a finish to suit everyone within this review I hope.

Ease of application is the other bench mark, if it is easy to use and to get easy, even coverage of your tyre wall without requiring a lot of time and effort working it in, it will be marked up.

*Happy to accept sample products and already have quite a few members contributing to this test. Many have and will be bought by myself as samples become available but for the dressings that aren't, free test pots will help greatly, thank you.*

Products tested so far:

1. Frost Onyx (Page 1 review, update on Page 2)
2. Juicy Details Iced Apply (Page 1 review, update on Page 2)
3. Obsession Wax Nero (Page 3)
4. Meguiars Endurance Gel (Page 3)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Products tested*



_Frost Onyx Tyre Dressing Vs Juicy Details Iced Apple Tyre Dressing_

Obtained these Samples from a brilliant site called Sample-This which do a full range of products in sample sizes. 
Already have more products en route to try and test!

So with my Meguiars Endurance performing poorly and I will be adding this to the reviews to prove my point... I decided to go about testing a range of different dressings with the hopes of finding one or several that can replace the sticky mess that is Megs.

These were the first two I opted to test and seem to be held in high regards in the Detailing world. Looking forward to seeing how these two perform compared to the Megs so lets get started.

*The Products as described from the manufacturer*

_Frost Onyx Tyre Dressing_ - "Nothing says 'cool car' like gleaming alloys and a perfectly dressed tyre. Frost Onyx Tyre Dressing gives a durable shine to your tyres every time.Ultraviolet light from the sun degrades tyre colour, and the constant heating and cooling of the tyres from driving encourage moisture loss, fading and cracking your tyre.

We have worked hard to bring you one of the best tyre dressings available to date. Frost Onyx gives provides your tyres with a durable, high gloss, rich black colour, with a protective oil and dirt repellent coat."

_Juicy Details Iced Apple Tyre & Trim Dressing_ - "Juicy Details Iced Apple Tyre Gel is a perfect choice for all exterior/interior rubber, trims and plastics. giving you a showroom shine. Juicy Details Iced Apple Tyre Gel is a silicone based dressing, excellent for all round performance.

Iced Apple will shine and protect all interior and exterior rubber and plastic components including tyres to provide that 'showroom' shine. A little goes a long way making our tyre gel great value at £8.99"

*Directions*

_Frost Onyx Tyre Dressing_ - "Ensuring your wheel is completely dry, apply Frost Onyx to a trim and tyre dressing applicator. Then apply to your tyre; start at the top and move the pad, following the circle of your tyre.
Wipe away any excess dressing you don't need. If you want a satin sheen to your tyres then apply one coat, and for a glossier finish, simply repeat the process to achieve the look you are after.
For best results, apply every two to three weeks."

_Juicy Details Iced Apple Tyre & Trim Dressing_ - "For best results thoroughly clean tyres with our Citrus APC untill tyres are clean. Apply Iced Apple to a dry tyre with applicator or microfiber towel, work into surface until all area covered. For maximum shine leave to dry. Matt finish buff off with clean dry towel."

So really as you would expect directions wise from a tyre dressing.

*My opinion on both products*

_Frost Onyx Tyre Dressing_ - This was a clear fluid with only a chemical smell. Viscosity can be described as very low and comparable to water. 
Upon realizing this I opted to fit a spray head onto the 100ml sample for ease of application.

This worked a treat and makes it much easier to apply to a sponge applicator or even onto the tyre directly. It should be noted the full size 500ml product does come with a spray head. The wheels were cleaned thoroughly, first with snow foam then APC using a hard bristle brush.

It was dab dried with a MF drying towel and left for around 40 mins while my wax was applied to the paintwork and buffed. The product was sprayed 3 times onto the applicator and this easily did half of my 18" tyre, it could have did the whole tyre wall but I wanted to ensure good coverage. 3 more sprays and a light wipe covered the other half of the tyre and this was done for both front and rear drivers side wheels.

The finish was very nice, dark and glossy, unlike the Megs it dried in completely, leaving no sticky glue like substance on the tyre.





_Juicy Details Iced Apple Tyre & Trim Dressing_ - This product was bright green in colour and had a very natural apple smell, not like those very strong, fake apple scents you usually get. This product had a much thicker viscosity and was closer to the Meg Endurance although not quite as thick, making it slightly harder to work with than the Frost, although the 500ml bottle will likely come with a better nozzle for pouring easier.

Again the tyres were cleaned in the same routine as above but on the passengers side and allowed to dry over the same period of time. This has to be poured onto the foam applicator carefully and resulted in me applying too much the first time around. The Iced Apple was worked into the tyres with the foam applicator due to it's thicker nature, again it did dry completely unlike the Megs and the finish was nice, a little less glossy than the Frost but still a very nice, dark finish.

Two coats of both the Frost and Iced Apply were applied on either side of the car and the finish is as shown in the photo's, first two on the drivers side are of the Frost and the Iced Apple is on the Passenger side wheels.





*Final Comments*

_Frost Onyx Tyre Dressing (500ml = £9)
Juicy Details Iced Apple (500ml = £8.99)_

Both products performed very well and priced very competitively with a nice finish from each and no sticky residue on the tyres. 
Due to the ease of application of the Frost and the overall better looking finish, I much preferred using the Frost as a product and look forward to seeing the durability both provide in the coming week before making a final decision.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The only issue you will get for a test like this is for a fair comparison you need to rotate the dressing to each corner as the rear tyres will behave different to the front regarding durability and the near side usually get a bit more dirt aimed at them too.

The car looks great BTW can we see some more pics? Punto Abarth?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

robertdon777 said:


> The only issue you will get for a test like this is for a fair comparison you need to rotate the dressing to each corner as the rear tyres will behave different to the front regarding durability and the near side usually get a bit more dirt aimed at them too.
> 
> The car looks great BTW can we see some more pics? Punto Abarth?


Thanks Robert, will rotate so there are two different products in each corner of the car for future products 

Well spotted it is an APE, an SS version  I thought I had already put some photo's of the car on this forum but turns out I haven't, has been kept in the dark corners of the Abarth forums 

Done a full decontamination recently on her so here are some photo's from that with 2 coats of Obsession Wax (Phaenna) down on it, being in Scotland it is rare we get nice lighting conditions to show the work off


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Cracking looking car that. What specs are they?


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Subscribed - will be watching with interest.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you Robert, the car has a few additional specs over the standard APE. 

The SS has a larger diameter exhaust, an BMC panel race filter, cross drilled/ventilated/floating brake discs with uprated brembo pads, larger & lighter 18" SS wheels, SS springs and Koni dampers/suspenion set up, runs at 180 bhp and 201 ft/lb standard but mines has a TMC tuning box added. 

Running at 190 bhp and 245 ft/lb. Since then the box has been tweaked higher by 2 power settings, reckon it is 195-200 bhp now. Using 0-60 calculators I reckon it does a 0-62 sprint in 6.8s 

And for the product testing, not long started reviewing products but hope I can do a decent group test here for everyone and also find myself a good tyre dressing that can last the course of my washing routine.


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Great test,thankyou for finding the time to share :thumb:,nice car too BTW.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Pete, plenty more to come! Will be a week since the juicy details and onyx went on, will get some updated photos tomorrow!


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Great test also to concider is tyre brands will act differently too.
on your punto would run your pirrelis on the rear and budgets on the front Before it decides to swap ends mid courner.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you for doing these tests. I'm always a sucker for a good glossy tyre dressing. However testing them on different tyres is not going to give a true result as tyre dressings behave AND look differently on different makes of tyre. Some tyres dressings just do not last on some tyres whilst can look completely different on others. 

As an example juicy details looks Ultra glossy on our Pirellis but not as much so on Michelins and didn't last as long.
For the sake of this test I think it would have been better to test them on the same car/tyres.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

W138, had quite a few tail out moments already going around roundabouts  Just running the cheap tyres down as they came on it then will likely go with Pirelli zeros, Michelin pilot sports or Eagle F1s. 

Think that could be an issue Blueberry but for each specific dressing I think I will use the Pirelli's on the front as the main indicator to there durability. My dads has all michilens on it so although those aren't being tested on the P Zeros, I think it will be fair for the two dressings being tested on his car at that time. 

Sadly I know the test isn't perfect but it should give a good indicator to what dressings offer the best look over a period of 1 week+ in typical British weather. 

Have photo's to put up of the Frost Onyx and Juicy Details. 7 days they have been on the tyres now and although the gloss is dropped off to almost gone, the tyres are actually still a dark black, giving a nice satin/matte finish to them so both those dressings have lasted through 3-4 heavy rain fall days and 3 dry, very impressed! I think the pass mark for any of these dressings will be a week for the first round of testing, with mixed weather this should stamp out some of the poorer dressings.

I think the Onyx is the slightly darker of the two though but will get a look at the photo's before judgement.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*1 week update on Frost Onyx & Juicy Details Iced Apple*

For the Integrity of this review, we shall focus on the two front wheels with each of the dressings on them as they are both Pirelli Zero's.

I had actually planned to end it today, I must admit I didn't expect both the dressings to last a week with the 3 very wet days we got up here in the last week. Took some photo's of the tyre today and I am very impressed with both products. The Onyx has certainly retained the best finish with it being darker on the tyre side wall but both are still clearly working, leaving a nice matte black finish to the tyres.

The Onyx was also the easier of the two to apply and is leading the way so far, I am very optimistic about the rest of the tyre dressings if the first two I try are this good...

I will continue to monitor them and see how long they last beyond the preliminary 1 week stage, which I am using to rule out any of these dressings I am testing. If they cannot last 1 week in the british summer then they aren't worth considering a good tyre dressing!

*Frost Onyx after 1 week (3 wet days)*



Juicy Details Iced Apply after 1 week (3 wet days)


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Great idea to do the comparisons, thanks for posting.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks ks Jb, plenty more to come and still waiting on a few sample


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Brilliant reviews, I have got to say I have never found a dressing I am 100% happy with so gonna watch this with interest... 
Thanks for taking the time to do this:thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks pittsy, I would happily suggest that frost onyx or juicy details, impressed with them!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Highstyle would be awesome in this test! I think it'd take the cake for durability. Nothing comes close to trim wizard in terms of durability though


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the review mate :thumb: thinking of trying some obsession nero or autosmart trim ultra soon just dont want to pay for a 5l jug haha. I like the glossy look


----------



## sp0nge (May 12, 2015)

When it comes to tire dressings you need the best flash with the most silicone. You want the product to flash, dry quickly, while maintaining the maximum amount of silicone possible. Better flash less sling.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Need to see if I can sort samples out of either ray! 

Thanks for the input guys, will update on the megs and nero next.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Update Frost Oynx & Juicy Details Iced Apple*

So that has now been 11 days since both were applied and the conditions have been appalling to say the least. It has been constant rain since early Saturday up here in Scotland, all in I reckon a solid 7 days of rain over the 11 days of testing so far, a lot of it very heavy. So how have they held up to the elements?

*Frost Oynx after 11 days (7 wet days)*



*Juicy Details Iced Apple after 11 days (7 wet days)*



This will be the last update as I plan to give the car a wash either later today or tomorrow so what do I think...

Impressed with both of these hugely, the gloss is gone, that much is clear but the wheels are still showing signs of wearing a dressing. The wheels are still slightly darker than the rest of the tyre and they both have achieved very similar results. I think the Onyx again is slightly darker and is still the better of the two in my eyes, but the Juicy Details has also been very impressive and had it not been for the thicker viscosity, making it harder to apply, I would quite happily use either of these dressings as my dressing of choice.

I reckon both these dressings would see 2 weeks easily before fading completely, that is in the wet weather they have been tested in, had it been a dryer... I would expect 3 weeks+ easily out of either.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

With auto express insisting carplan tyre slik the winner among the mock i think you've conducted a good review and it be worth while gaining this and reviewing.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have used it in the past when i first started cleaning the abarth and thought it was pretty poor, can pick it up in asda no problem though so might get a hold of it and review it against the rest I have


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi guys, came to the conclusion that I am going to retest the brands I have used on my dads car... on my own. It seems unfair to use different brand tyres that are not as low profile as the P zero's on my own. 

These will be carried out before I trade in my abarth and pick up my new car, then testing of new products will continue on the new car.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

sp0nge said:


> When it comes to tire dressings you need the best flash with the most silicone. You want the product to flash, dry quickly, while maintaining the maximum amount of silicone possible. Better flash less sling.


Just out of curiosity sponge could you explain this more?

I recently used two products from Car Chem purchased from Karlos on my sisters car, 2 wheels got the silicone based tyre dressing spray, the other 2 coated in tyre gel which is silicon free. Only been a few days so can't say much but it looks like the gel is holding up better, was also much easier to apply surprisingly!

Unlike other gels it is almost jelly like in viscosity but really wet when spread across the tyre. It seems to spread very easily and was a pleasant surprise to get a gel based product that was so easy to use.

On the other hand I was quite disappointed in the tyre dressing spray... it seems to dry the minute you started to spread it across the tyre, meaning you had to use a lot and spread quickly to get the desired finish, it did dry in completely though but with less gloss than the gel. The gel hasn't dried completely but it is not as bad as the likes of Megs for leaving a greasy film on the tyre walls.

Anyway it seems to be the complete opposite with regards to silicone and the drying/flashing process and speed, just curious about how the complete opposite of what you have said is performing better on my sisters car at the moment...?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Obsession Wax Nero & Megs Endurance*

*Products tested*

Obsession Wax Nero & Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel



*This is actually an amendment as I felt it was fairer to test all the tyre dressings on my own wheels and not include results from other vehicles. 
*

The bottle of Obsession Wax Nero came free from Jay at Obsession Wax and have to thank him hugely for a full bottle to try out, far too generous! 
Meguiars Endurance I purchased about 6 months ago and have been using as my #1 Tyre dressing since I purchased it but it has been a bit hit & miss at times.

I have already put my opinions of the Meguiars across in this thread but I thought it would only be fair to also give it a honest review and test it against the competition. Both will be tested on my own car like other dressings, seems 7 days is the cut off for a successful tyre dressing.

*The Products as described from the manufacturers*

Obsession Wax Nero Tyre Dressing - "Super concentrated, extra glossy, durable and contains no harsh chemicals. Use on interior and exterior plastics, leather and tyres. Leaves a layer of high gloss protection to all plastic, leather and rubber surfaces."

Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel - "Endurance continues to be a favorite among enthusiasts looking for extra long lasting performance with a great look. Our unique formulations stop tires from turning brown and eliminate the mess of overspray, drips, streaks and spotted driveways.

• Contains premium ingredients that produce a rich shine.
• Lasts weeks, not days, even through rain.
• Stops tires from turning brown.
• Eliminates the mess of overspray, drips, streaks and spotted driveways."

*Directions*

Obsession Wax Nero Tyre Dressing - "Instructions: Spray onto surface or onto cloth/applicator and spread over surface.

Allow to dry for 5 mins and buff off!

Why buy loads of products when 1 will do the lot!"

Slightly vague in my opinion, could do with a little more instruction!

Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel - I could only find videos but really it is a case of a small amount on a foam applicator, rub into the wheel and allow to try. A second coat can be applied after 10 minutes to allow for a glossier finish.

*My opinion on both products*

Obsession Wax Nero Tyre Dressing - Drivers front and passenger rear were cleaned thoroughly with AF Citrus power then Nanolex shampoo followed by a good scrubbing when the car was snow foamed also. Nero reminded me of Slickrims Tyre Dressing as it is like full fat milk in it's viscosity.

Smell wise it was slightly chemical smelling, no sweet fragrance here.
Packaging is a little bland and think it could do with some jazzing up but the spray head is decent. Has 2 settings with one a fine spray and the other for a more thick spraying action. As for spraying onto the tyres, I thought it could be slightly messy if not careful, hence I opted to spray a few sprays blast onto my foam pad and covered half the tyre in Nero. This was repeated and the tyre was complete.

As the product was quite watery it was easy to spread into every groove on the tyre unlike thicker products. Product sits on the tyre wall and easy to see due to it's milky nature. This was left to work itself into the tyre for 10 minutes and when I returned a huge amount of gloss was already showing.
I lightly wiped the tyre with a old cloth to remove any excess dressing and applied a second coat in the same fashion as before.

I allowed this to sit around 15 minutes before coming back and lightly buffing, the finish was exceptional. I am one for gloss, wet looking tyres and this was at the very top for that type of finish easily. The tyres were a very deep black with a huge amount of shine and gloss. 
I gave it a short drive out the driveway and back in and this revealed no sling. The product doesn't seem to fully dry into the tyre though, similar to the Megs but does not seem as greasy/sticky.





Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel - Passengers front and drivers rear were cleaned the same way as with the Nero. The Megs is a thick gel like fluid and a dark purple colour, hence the tyre gel name I suppose. Smell wise it's very nice, sweet bubblegum is what greets you upon breaking the bottle open. The bottle has a nice little flip open top which allows for precise amounts to be applied.

A small line of product is enough to do half the tyre, the same amount again is used to finish off the tyre. As it is a thick gel, it does require quite a lot of rubbing to work it into the tyre and get full, even coverage. As with the Nero, the tyres were given a light wipe with an old cloth then a second coat was applied after 10 minutes. The finish of Megs was a nice deep black and a very wet looking, glossy tyre that was expected, one complaint I do not have of the Megs is the finish it provides.





*Durability*

Only time will tell how each perform, having used Megs for over 6 months now I have not been that impressed with it's durability, especially when it branded as 'Endurance'. A rain shower is enough to kill it from past experience. I will follow each of the dressings over the course of the next week or two until I next wash the car and see how they hold up to the Scottish weather.

*Final Comments*

Obsession Wax Nero (500ml = £9.95)
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel (473ml = £10)

Again, like the previous two products tested, both have two very different types of viscosity. I am of the personal opinion that thinner, water like products are much easier to apply so the Nero wins on ease of application. 
Looking at the finish, both have given tremendous amounts of gloss but I was very surprised by how good the Nero looks. 
I would say it is more glossy than the Megs and I really was not expecting that.

As for value, you use hardly any of each but the Megs will likely last the longer of the two due to less waste during application as spray nozzles can be wasteful. Spraying straight onto the foam pad can cancel most of this waste out though.

The Nero wins hands down for me, both in ease of use and just shades the looks department if you are after a gloss finish, the durability will be the deciding factor on which is best.


----------



## ConorMc (Sep 1, 2014)

Good reviews.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*3 day update on Megs & Nero*

Little update on the Megs Endurance and Obsession Nero tyre dressings. Car has done about 220 miles since Wednesday with a trip up to Dundee on Friday and then a visit to Glamis Castle which was stunning. Had a little rain while sitting stationary and then coming back down from Dundee but for the most, dry weather.

*Obsession Nero*



Still looking quite good, lost quite a bit of gloss on the tyre walls but still clear signs the tyre is dressed. Tyre side wall is dark and has a satin/matte finish now.

*Megs Endurance*



Same sort of story with the Megs Endurance. Has lost a lot of the wet gloss look when first applied but the tyre side wall is still looking black compared to the tyre treads.

Will check them daily up until the week mark then update on the progress of each dressing.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*1 week update on Megs & Nero*

So here we are after one week...

The wheels have been washed twice, once on Sunday for a meet and then again today for these photo's. This was mainly due to trying to recreate similar conditions as previous dressings with regards to wet weather as it hasn't rained at all really since dressing the tyres, a god send for the Megs.

I did try to keep the tyres as dry as I could, they were pat dried so not to effect the dressing so here we go...

*Obsession Nero after 1 week*

This is looking even better than it did 4 days ago strangely, very impressed... Possibly the lighting or the pat drying taking some dirt off the tyre walls but, these look terrific after 1 week. Still quite glossy, still a deep black although it must be noted, it has hardly rained at all since application of this and the Megs so conditions have suited these dressings better for durability than it did so with the Frost and Iced Apple.





The Nero has taken especially well to the cheap rear ATR Racing tyre... :0

*Megs Endurance after 1 week*

If this wasn't being compared to another dressing, I think most would be happy with this. The tyre's still show obvious signs of a dressing but when you see the level of gloss compared to the Nero... it clearly hasn't performed anywhere near as well as it. The tyre are still showing a black finish but again, no where near the same level as the Obsession Nero. You can see the Megs almost looking greyish compared to it.





As the weather has been good and the dressings are still showing obvious signs of being applied, I will allow this one to carry on until I feel it is time the need re-dressed... There is some rain to come on Friday I believe so will get some photo's up at the weekend and see how they have stood up to that.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*2 week update on Nero & Endurance*

*2 week update on Obsession Nero & Megs Endurance*

Bit late with this one, actually forgot so apologies to anyone that has been following this. This is the two week update on both the Nero and Megs Endurance which after a week of almost dry weather, they both still looked quite good.

*Obsession Nero after 2 weeks*

So was mainly dry driving over the two weeks, just a few small rainy periods and as I park my car underground, the tyres are at least not affected when parked at work. Roughly covered 80-100 miles per week.

Very impressed with the Nero, the tyre side wall is still noticeably darker than an undressed tyre and clearly wearing a dressing, almost like how a tyre would look when a satin/matte finish tyre dressing is applied initially. Although the car hasn't seen much in the way of wet weather like the last dressings it still encountered a little rain but held up strong and finished strong after 2 weeks!

Pleased with this product, not too keen on the spray head and application can be messy but this can be avoided by simply spraying onto the applicator and spreading instead of the directly on the tyres. Only improvements I can think of is an improvement to the packaging, mainly a better spray head that mists more and possibly give it a nice scent/colour. The product performance I really cannot fault.

If you are reading this Jay take note 





*Megs Endurance*

Possibly the most popular dressing around, I still can't work out why that is the case. There was a rainy day 1 day after I did the 1 week review and the car was driven to and from work, about 12 miles in the wet. It killed the Megs almost completely. The tyres don't look anywhere near as good as the Obsession Nero, don't get me wrong, they do show slight signs of being dressed,but compared to Nero, looking very dull and grey in comparison.

This was my first tyre dressing to use and thought it was good at the time, but when you compare it to others you soon learn it's not very good at all. Overall it looks good when first applied but when driven in the rain, it really does not live up to its name. Add to that the thick viscosity making it more difficult to work into tyre grooves compared to runnier products and it leaving a sticky wet film on your tyres and I personally could not recommend this to anyone.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Products Tested*

*Simoniz Wet Look Tyre Shine and CarPlan Tyre Slick*



Picked up both of these products from Asda and Tesco at very cheap prices. I think the Tyre Slick was £4 and the Simoniz was £2.50. Lets start of the review with the Simoniz.

*Simoniz Wet Look Tyre Shine*

_This product is described by the manufacturer as:_

"Achieve that high gloss wet look easily. Simoniz Wetlook Tyre Shine is easy to use and sprays on evenly to create a protective barrier against damage.

*Guaranteed to restore, protect and shine.
*Creates a protective bararier against damage.
*Long lasting gloss finish."

_Directions for use from the manufacturer:_

"Spray evenly onto the tyre and allow to dry, remove any excess with a cloth."

_My view of Simoniz Wet Look Tyre Dressing:_

Personally, I didn't apply it this way as I find spraying directly onto the tyre with most products to be a tad messy. The fluid within this bottle was quite a thin product, really this was very much like a milk sort of fluid with very little smell, if anything there was a hint of chemicals.

The tyres were cleaned in typical fashion with a hard brush and some APC before application. The Simoniz was sprayed onto a foam applicator, 2 squirts and spread around the tyre. It spread very well being a thin product and another two squirts completed the full wheel. This was done on both the front drivers side and rear passenger tyres, allowed to dry for 15 mins then another coat was applied. It was a very easy product to use and coating the tyres evenly was a breeze. The finish was fairly glossy although not too shiny, sort of between Megs and a satin finish product and left a nice dark tyre side wall, it was very nice indeed and it also dried in completely to the tyre which is my preference for a tyre dressing. For £2.50 this already looks like an absolute steal and if it has a decent amount of durability, it could be a winner for any money conscience detailers.





_CarPlan Tyre Slick_

This product was added due to another member who posted on this thread and suggested adding it to the test :thumb:

_This product is described by the manufacturer as:_

"CarPlan Tyre Silk has won multiple awards from Auto Express and continues its reign as the leading 'wet look tyre' product. Tyre Silk contains a special lubricant to help combat the effects of crazing on tyre walls - use regularly to reduce the effects of aging.. Simply spray on to clean tyres for an instantly glossy black look that lasts for weeks."

_Directions from the manufacturer:_

"Shake well before use then simply spray onto clean, dry tyres or for more accurate application, spray onto and apply with a cloth"

_My view of the CarPlan Tyre Slick:_

As above the tyres were cleaned in the same way with APC. As this is an aerosol can no smell or viscosity checks could be done. The can was shaken well before use and sprayed directly onto the tyres. The can was shaken throughout the application to keep the product coming. This first coat was allowed to dry for 15 minutes and then another thin coat was applied over the top. The finish was very wet looking, more so than even Megs endurance!

The tyres looked black and dripping wet and I was worried to an extent that this product would sling. That didn't seem to be the case but this was not the kind of tyre dressing personally I like. Similar to the Megs Endurance, it never did dry fully into the tyre and left a slimy, wet film on the tyres which attracts dirt and means the tyres will require a thorough clean before the next application can be applied. The finish was impressive though and for those after the wet look this is right up your alley, along with it being cheap and simple to apply. The only negative would be that I expect the no more than 10 sets of tyres can be dressed from 1 can if you, like me, prefer to apply two coats for durability.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*1 week update (24/06/15) on Simoniz Tyre dressing and CarPlan Tyre Silk*

_Simoniz Tyre Dressing_

After 1 week of driving in roughly 80% dry and 20% of light rain conditions, this is how my £2.50 bottle of Simoniz Tyre dressing has held up. To be honest it has lost most of the gloss shine, more matte/satin in finish now but the tyre is still dark where the dressing was applied. Quite surprised with this dressing, not only has it performed above average but its application and initial finish is also very nice.





_CarPlan Tyre Slick_

The drop in shine over the week is much more apparent on the CarPlan Tyre slick due to its insane shine levels upon initial application, it hasn't seemed to retain a lot of its gloss. It certainly hasn't gone completely, there is a bit more shine to it than the Simoniz but the drop in wet/gloss look has been more profound on this product. The tyre still looks pretty good though I think and still a nice deep black, the finish is more satin than matte after the week.





Both have faired pretty well so far so I have left the car untouched, there is a few days of rain coming and the dressings will hit the two week mark on Wednesday. They will be inspected again to see how things have progressed, a quick look earlier today showed signs that the tyres are starting to lose the dark finish and I don't expect them to see hitting the 2 week mark.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Brian you need to get your hands on some Adams VRT and tire shine


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Might order some along with the Adams QD when my existing stuff runs out and can add it to the reviews! How do you reckon it will perform?


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Might order some along with the Adams QD when my existing stuff runs out and can add it to the reviews! How do you reckon it will perform?


Well you will have to see for yourself 

The VRT and tire shine are very different products. Tire shine is purely designed for a high gloss tire finish. You can layer it up and the longer you leave it the more glossly the finish will be. VRT is water repellant and provides UV protection along with many other plus points. It's not just about the finish. The finish is a Matt/satin so it different to tire shine.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

+1 for the Adams tyre shine.


----------

